# /etc/init.d/git-daemon doesn't work

## KAMIKAZE_

hello. trying to run

```
# /etc/init.d/git-daemon restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Starting git-daemon ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]
```

but cannot connect from client machine. Also tried to run "ps aux | grep git" - nothing is running. Nmap tells the same.

There is a try to run git (not git-daemon) as daemon in init.d script.

When I'm trying to launch:

```
$ /usr/libexec/git-core/git-daemon --verbose --base-path=/var/git --export-all --enable=receive-pack /var/git
```

Then it runs and shows such info when clone is done by client:

```
[10819] Connection from 192.168.0.122:32952

[10819] Extended attributes (20 bytes) exist <host=192.168.0.155>

[10819] Request upload-pack for '/mspider3.git'

[10813] [10819] Disconnected
```

When trying to replace "git" with "/usr/libexec/git-core/git-daemon" - it starts ok. but I can't stop it (while init.d stop says "ok" - it still runs).

Any ideas how to make git daemon working with init.d? THanks

----------

## KAMIKAZE_

oh... looks like init.d doesn't work even with replaced "git" to "git-daemon" (but runs in background at least)

----------

